# My First 2016 Citation, Sheepshead - July 30, 2016 at CBBT



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

As I planned, I fished for flounder during the strong current, and fished for sheepshead when the current is mild.
Somehow, I couldn't catch any fish with my typical flounder rig. I saw 2 cobia at 30-35". I couldn't make them hit the cobia lure. 
Fiddler crab didn't work well at all. I caught less than 10 trash fish for 4 hours using less than a dozen of fiddler crab. It seemed that there were no fish that day. So I decided to use a whole shrimp for sheepshead when I passed the second SBC (small boat channel). There was a kayaker going through the bridge pilings on the western bound bridge. So I waited and picked a random bridge piling after he passed by. As soon as I dropped the first shrimp, I got a good pull (from a sheepshead). I thought it was a 32" black drum initially. The storm came hours earlier than predicted. Due to lightening, it became a short fishing day.

I went to Ocean East (a bait/tackle store) for the official measurement. It was 11 lb 10 oz, and 24.5" long

Fishing Log:





Thank you
Joe


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice! That's a big one. Congrats on the citation. Is that the 1st time you tried shrimp for sheepshead? I know live shrimp are great for them further south, so I have wondered how fresh shrimp would do here.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

rwh said:


> Nice! That's a big one. Congrats on the citation. Is that the 1st time you tried shrimp for sheepshead? I know live shrimp are great for them further south, so I have wondered how fresh shrimp would do here.


I always thought every fish eats crustaceans loves shrimp. The question to me was how to present shrimp fresh if not alive. I always carry 8 lb of ice in my cooler. The problem with fresh shrimp is catching too many trash fish.

Joe


----------



## Samoset (Jul 5, 2016)

Awesome video. Sweet fish!


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

rwh said:


> Nice! That's a big one. Congrats on the citation. Is that the 1st time you tried shrimp for sheepshead? I know live shrimp are great for them further south, so I have wondered how fresh shrimp would do here.





ComeOnFish said:


> I always thought every fish eats crustaceans loves shrimp. The question to me was how to present shrimp fresh if not alive. I always carry 8 lb of ice in my cooler. The problem with fresh shrimp is catching too many trash fish.
> 
> Joe


Sorry i didn't answer your questions derectly.
I used fresh shrimp when blue crab or fiddler crab weren't available at the bait stores. Fresh shrimp was my main bait in FL for red drum and sheepshead and many other fish.
Fresh shrimp will do just fine here. in addition, Shrimp is my main bait for Tautog (a whole or a half of shrimp on 4/0 hook) and Trigger fish (1/3 of shrimp on #1 hook).
BTW I use 4/0 hooks for sheepshead. I think 2/0 and 3/0 hooks are too small if the hook goes through the upper lip and lower jaw, if not the corner of the mouth.

Joe


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info, Joe. I read one of your earlier posts on the MD board about your tests with shrimp on Tautog. The last couple times I have tried for them, I caught them on the shrimp and not crab, fiddlers or clam. I catch nice croakers in the fall with shrimp as well. I went home to Pensacola Florida a few weeks ago and fished from a bridge. I could only get fresh mullet to cut up and didn't catch anything decent, but 4 guys just 20 yards away were slaying the specks one after the other with live shrimp. I wish it was available around here. If I get to make it out soon to try for sheepshead, I will take some shrimp for sure.


----------

